# best wheel cleaner



## BigLoz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have ran out of wheel cleaner and looking for a new one i have been looking at bilberry i think it is and iron x which i have been intrested in or another highly rated wheel cleaner you guys rate plus a wheel sealent which i am completly new on thx


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

There is no best wheel cleaner Many good ones at there , I like wolfs decon and Sonax full effect.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

i really like sonax full effect but its not cheap. as above everyone going to have a different answer.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Autowheels for me, wheel cleaner and de-ironiser in one and pretty much no touch (also long as you get the spray in all areas as it only seems to clean unagitated on areas it's physically in contact with).


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I like Angelwax Bilberry


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

IronX isnt a wheel cleaner its a fallout remover, you really should use a cleaner first then if you've fallout remaining on your wheels then use something like ironX or wolfs decon gel.

Best get yourself a proper wheel cleaner, I cant see past autosmart smartwheels. One thing you need to remember though is that although there are a few products advertised as acid free wheel cleaners they may be heavily alkali


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

As will says.....iron x is something I'd use on the whole car for all the contaminants it picks up from brakes dust . Other vehicles particularly busses n trucks and general factory fallout

Then u know ur wheels are fully clean, then a sealant to make soap n water enough

But as a wheel cleaner I have used both the bilberry and CG gel both great and smell nice.....


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AS smart wheels for me


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

AS Smart wheels


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Never tried smart wheels, apart from rep where is the best place ?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

I use smart wheels although I do like sonax full effect but again it's expensive


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

your car shampoo once the wheels have been sealed, saves a small fortune.

If i need to decontaminate i prefer Bilt hamber Auto wheels.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

If your cleaning every week a shampoo mix would probably suffice.

Or a dilute such as bilberry or autobrite non acid wheel cleaner. This is my regular as more than a general shampoo.

Still have bilberry.

Heavy contamination then a heavy product and possibly acid just to get ontop of them.
Provided not chrome or polished alloy. Peeling lacquer would be a no no also for acid.

Have the Iron-x and bilt hamber autowheel.

Would use more as fallout decontamination also have bilt hamber Korosol for fallout.

If i did not already have so much i would buy the Autosmart Smart Wheels.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

james_death said:


> If your cleaning every week a shampoo mix would probably suffice.
> 
> Or a dilute such as bilberry or autobrite non acid wheel cleaner. This is my regular as more than a general shampoo.
> 
> ...


The Acid based cleaner I have is actually the best cleaner for chrome. It works better then CG diablo, CG Sticky Orange, Sonax Full Effect and all my APC's. I think this is a common misconception with acid cleaners.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Will_G said:


> IronX isnt a wheel cleaner its a fallout remover, you really should use a cleaner first then if you've fallout remaining on your wheels then use something like ironX or wolfs decon gel.
> 
> Best get yourself a proper wheel cleaner, I cant see past autosmart smartwheels. One thing you need to remember though is that although there are a few products advertised as acid free wheel cleaners they may be heavily alkali


like AS Smartwheels ....very heavy alkali cleaner! But as long as they're not sealed it will do the job better than most cleaners


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

P21S Power Gel....best at the market


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

No one mentioning espuma revolution here so I'll give it a shout, I'd tried bilberry before but espuma beat it hands down.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

123HJMS said:


> like AS Smartwheels ....very heavy alkali cleaner! But as long as they're not sealed it will do the job better than most cleaners


Yes I know that's why I mentioned it!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Exotica said:


> Never tried smart wheels, apart from rep where is the best place ?


Who sells? Thanks


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Who sells? Thanks


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-smart-wheels-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litres.php without postage

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-smart-wheels.html including postage


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Another shout for Espuma Revolution and Autosmart Smartwheels


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Demetri said:


> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-smart-wheels-acid-free-wheel-cleaner-5-litres.php without postage
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/autosmart-smart-wheels.html including postage


Does it need a chemical resistant sprayer ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Espuma Revolution or Maxolen Wheel Cleaner :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bilberry wheel cleaner for me. Cleans fantastically well, smells nice too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Natalie said:


> I like Angelwax Bilberry


I totally agree with Angelwax Bilberry, very economical, Cleans brilliantly and effortlessly, brightens the wheels, foamy on contact plus smells of berries :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

BH Autowheels or AF Imperial with a foaming spray head


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Exotica said:


> Does it need a chemical resistant sprayer ?


yes .... but so will every wheel cleaner


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sonax wheel cleaner full effect is top stuff bleeds nicely with the fallout remover in it


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

AB very cherry!


----------

